# Knockdown texture



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

I have never done this texture before. I would assume I need to use the large orfice on my hopper gun? After spraying do I need to let the mud set up before knocking it down?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Which texture is that?


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

belive he means the same type of finish a stucco guy would do after dashing a wall...basicly dash ..let it set up then hit it with a trowle to smooth it down and give it a texture...now shure how this would work with a ceiling type texture but belive lve seen this type of texture before in my travels


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

taylorconst said:


> I have never done this texture before. I would assume I need to use the large orfice on my hopper gun? After spraying do I need to let the mud set up before knocking it down?


Yes the larger nozzle. You will need a test spot to fool with the consistency of your mix, air pressure and how long to wait before you hit it with the trowel. You will see the splatter start to bleed on the drywall paper. If your inside with heat it can get away from you quick. All the above will have an effect on you finished pattern, just depends what your looking for. Also how fast you move the gun.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Mud needs to set up a little bit if you are using a metal blade for knockdown unless you have a light touch. If you use a flexible rubber trowel with very little stiffness - you are able to knock it down much sooner.


----------



## jtequipment (Feb 5, 2010)

In my experience if you are doing knockdown over a painted or primed wall with very little existing texture, its best to shoot an orange peel, medium texture first. after that has set hit it with knockdown. I use a medium to large bore nozzle, low pressure with a pancake mix consistancy.I find shooting it with orange peel eliminates "bare spots" on the wall. I remember the first time I did knock down I did it over freshly skimmed and prepped rock, and ended up spending more time touching up to kill the bare spots than I did for actually shooting it the first time.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I did a ceiling patch at a HO's house the other day & I couldn't match the knockdown texture. It was some goofy stamped 3"x10" pattern that must have been attached to a pole. In between the patterns the ceiling is bare (no texture whatsoever). All the gizmos in my van couldn't emulate the pattern.
The HO is going to experiment with a can of knockdown. Good luck.
Steve 



jtequipment said:


> In my experience if you are doing knockdown over a painted or primed wall with very little existing texture, its best to shoot an orange peel, medium texture first. after that has set hit it with knockdown. I use a medium to large bore nozzle, low pressure with a pancake mix consistancy.I find shooting it with orange peel eliminates "bare spots" on the wall. I remember the first time I did knock down I did it over freshly skimmed and prepped rock, and ended up spending more time touching up to kill the bare spots than I did for actually shooting it the first time.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you guys use sand in your mix then you don't have to wait to knock it down. The big knock down blade rides on the sand.

Cole


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

without a picture, there really is no way to tell you. 

There are spray on knockdowns, paint roller applied knockdowns, and hod applied knockdowns. They all give different texture patterns. 

Each of those three general knockdowns has variations. The most obvious variation is the amount of water in the mud but there are the different size holes in the hopper gun, different nap rollers and even specific rollers to provide specific patterns, then there are a variety of ways to apply the mud with a hud or a modified hod.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see where he was matching anything. But I don't have my glasses.:whistling



Cole82 said:


> If you guys use sand in your mix then you don't have to wait to knock it down. The big knock down blade rides on the sand.
> 
> Cole


Cole82,
I've never seen sand sprayed as interior texture. Must be a big titanium or something nozzle. Don't know what you guys east of here call it but if it has sand in the texture it's called skip trowel where I'm at. Cheer Griz:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is what my knock down looks like. This is with sand texture mixed so you don't have to wait to wait. 

I use the large tip and low presure.

Cole


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks about the same we have here. Just never saw the sand blown on before. I'll have to give it a try. Guess we all grew up in different towns together. Cheers Griz:thumbsup:


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

*Knockdown 101*

Knockdown ceiling : prime ceiling to slow down dry time...water mud to be like pancake batter...run 100 psi...largest hole on hopper (most bold pattern) 10 x10 room box of mud... pastic walls...cover floor...12 in knife to knock down... wait about 5 mins before knocking down vary your direction very light touch. watch for lines,if you are getting a lot of lines wait a couple more minutes. Prime and paint as required.:thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Painterman a 12" would take forever to do a whole house.

This is what I use clear 24".
http://www.marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=14397


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Painterman a 12" would take forever to do a whole house.
> 
> This is what I use clear 24".
> http://www.marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=14397


Cole82 has it, a 12" knife for knockdown. Maybe in a closet. I've got a 30" steel knife I have used with great success.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I agree but where I live no way would you find a Knockdown knife,you make do with what you have.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

painterman said:


> I agree but where I live no way would you find a Knockdown knife,you make do with what you have.


I'm not questioning your abilities and don't want to start an argument, but why can't you find a knockdown knife where you live? Are they illegal? You could get on off the internet.


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

jtequipment said:


> In my experience if you are doing knockdown over a painted or primed wall with very little existing texture, its best to shoot an orange peel, medium texture first. after that has set hit it with knockdown. I use a medium to large bore nozzle, low pressure with a pancake mix consistancy.I find shooting it with orange peel eliminates "bare spots" on the wall. I remember the first time I did knock down I did it over freshly skimmed and prepped rock, and ended up spending more time touching up to kill the bare spots than I did for actually shooting it the first time.


I had to do some repairs because of old water damage. So the ceiling is painted. I planned on priming the whole ceiling before texturing. There is no texture on the ceiling now. They want me to match the texture that they have in another room. It is a very very heavy knockdown, makes Cole's look like orange peel. After what they have was applied I bet there was not one square inch of ceiling that wasn't covered.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

taylorconst said:


> I had to do some repairs because of old water damage. So the ceiling is painted. I planned on priming the whole ceiling before texturing. There is no texture on the ceiling now. They want me to match the texture that they have in another room. It is a very very heavy knockdown, makes Cole's look like orange peel. After what they have was applied I bet there was not one square inch of ceiling that wasn't covered.


 Watch this video.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81wlUCSO_Ew


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Iv'e seen that on another post before. Thanks for sharing thou.:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I have once, I sprayed with a thick mixture, got about half inch clumps then waited 15 minutes and went over it with a wide knife, came out good.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are a few I have done.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well that video was alright for that guys shop walls, I have only seen that type of texture or as I call it stucco in a CAVE:laughing: Holy crap who wants that on their walls, Oh Cave dwellers
I like the rig he has on his truck he had to bring it to do a patch:whistling


----------

